# Kommt irgendwann noch ein Nachfolger von Age of Mythology oder gibt es ähnliches?



## TKing (4. Februar 2012)

*Kommt irgendwann noch ein Nachfolger von Age of Mythology oder gibt es ähnliches?*

Hey,

ich liebe das Game  Age of Mythology, aber leider gabs nach The Titans (und das auch schon vor einigen Jahren) keine neue Reihe mehr davon. Hat das ein Grund oder gibt es Hinweise auf eine neue Version? Da ich nicht fündig geworden bin frage ich gleich mal, ob es ähnliche Alternativen gibt? Ein Fan von Stronghold war ich auch, leider ist Stronghold 3 ein Flop für mich.

Gruß

TKing


----------



## Dum_Dum (11. März 2012)

*AW: Kommt irgendwann noch ein Nachfolger von Age of Mythology oder gibt es ähnliches?*

Ensemble Studios wurde leider aufgelöst, die dritte Erweiterung zu Age of Empires III war das letzte Spiel von ihnen. Das Nachfolgestudio, das die meisten Mitarbeiter aufgenommen hat, hat Age of Empires Online entwickelt. Also wird aus der Reihe erstmal kein Nachfolger zu erwarten sein


----------



## micsterni14 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Kommt irgendwann noch ein Nachfolger von Age of Mythology oder gibt es ähnliches?*

..sehr schade, age of mythlogogy war mal richtig gut!

hauptsache modernunreal battlefield of ops geht in die xte runde....

sonst gibts ja nicht viel mit mythologischen spielelementen?... king arthur...was noch?


----------



## Hanzo93 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Kommt irgendwann noch ein Nachfolger von Age of Mythology oder gibt es ähnliches?*

Kennst du Herrscher des Olymp ist über die girechische Mythologie zwar etwas älter aber mir macht es immer noch spaß.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kommt irgendwann noch ein Nachfolger von Age of Mythology oder gibt es ähnliches?*

Ja, schon ein Jammer, das Studio von Titan Quest wurde auch aufgelöst.
Spieleproduktion verkommt eben zur Massenware, früher wurde Qualität gemacht, heute nur noch Quantität, möglichst Geld machen, wie bei Call of Duty, 10Std. spielen, dann in die Tonne, früher waren alleine die Kampagnen 3-20x länger, von einem tollen Lan (Party) Modus mal ganz abgesehen, dass geht ja leider nicht nur COD so, dafür hat BF3 z.B. eine Kampagne bekommen, Wermutstropfen...

Gibts noch vernünftige, ein klein wenig aktuellere Alternativen?


----------

